# Schulterprotektor wie sinnvoll?



## IkilledKenny (13. Dezember 2010)

hey,
ich will mir für nächstes Jahr ein Leatt Brace zulegen allerdings ist mein Safety Jacket dafür ungeeignet. Ich hab überlegt mir das UFO Valkyrie zuzulegen. Das schützt nur Brust und Rücken ist aber angeblich super um es mit Leatt Braces zu tragen. Die Schulterprotektoren gehen mir bei meinem ixs ehrlich gesagt eh etwas auf den Ar... .
Wie wichtig sind die Schulterprotektoren wirklich? Ich meine vor Prellungen schützen sie ja nicht wirklich das einzige wären mal Abschürfungen oder wenn ich richtig viel Pech habe ein spitzer Stein oder seh ich das falsch? Einen Ellbogen/Unterarm-Protektor trage ich sowieso und mit gelegentlichen Schürfwunden an der Schulter könnte ich leben.
Was denkt ihr darüber?

greeez


----------



## Speed-Biker (13. Dezember 2010)

also ich denke, besser isses. wenn du mal echt blöd fällst..
ich selber trage auch schulterprotektoren..
nach einem krankenhaus aufenthalt ist mir sicherheit gaanz wichtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IkilledKenny (13. Dezember 2010)

Ja stimmt prinzipiell schon aber die Überlegung war nur wie viel Sicherheit der Schulterprotektor wirklich bringt bzw vor welchen Verletzungen er schützt.


----------



## morph027 (13. Dezember 2010)

Das Problem an der Schulter ist, dass die sich sowieso nicht sinnvoll schützen lässt. Wird halt nur von Bändern und Muskeln stabilisiert.. Schützt also eigentlich nur vor äußerlichen Sachen. Tossy oder Schlüsselbeinbruch kann mit Protektor genauso passieren, nur dass eben der Protektor statt der Boden/Baum/Fels/... den Schlag aufs Gelenk schickt. Eventuell gibt es einen sehr engen Grenzbereich, wo die minimale Dämpfung gerade reicht, um schlimmeres zu verhindern.


----------



## Speed-Biker (13. Dezember 2010)

aber der protektor verteilt doch eig die kraft des schlags auf die gesamte schulter und nicht nur auf einen punkt, wie es sonst wäre, oder?


----------



## -Wally- (16. Dezember 2010)

Moin,

also ich hatte selbst im letzten Sommer einen Unfall, bei dem mir die Schulterprotektoren meines Safety Jackets (O'Neal Madass) ziemlich gut geholfen haben. Die Innenpolsterung vom Protektor hat zwar einen großflächigen Bluterguss und tiefe Abdrücke auf der Haut am Oberarm/Schultergelenk hinterlassen, aber ohne wäre es eben blutig geworden.
Außerdem ist eine gebrochene Schulter bzw. ein kaputtes Schlüsselbein bei weitem eine angenehmere Sache als ein gesprengtes Gelenk, weil das eine Verletzung ist die einen wirklich ein ganzes Leben begleiten kann.
Dazu hat mir auch die Hüftpolsterung vom Madass geholfen und mit dem Leatt Brace harmoniert das sowieso wie dafür gemacht.

Aber nach meinen Erlebnissen kann ich echt nur sagen: Schulterprotektoren sind absolut sinnvoll und ich möchte nicht mehr ohne...

gruß,
-Wally-


----------



## morph027 (16. Dezember 2010)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Außerdem ist eine gebrochene Schulter bzw. ein kaputtes Schlüsselbein bei weitem eine angenehmere Sache als ein gesprengtes Gelenk, weil das eine Verletzung ist die einen wirklich ein ganzes Leben begleiten kann.



Wem sagst du das...ich habe scheinbar entweder ein Adamantiumskelett oder flexible Knochen, denn bis jetzt habe ich bei jeder Verletzung egal ob biken, snowboarden, Volleyball, Fußball,... immer nur meine Gelenke, Bänder und Muskeln gezerrt, gerissen oder sonstiges. Ist echt nervig, heilt genau so lang wie ein Bruch und hat auf jeden Fall langfristige Folgen  Das gesprengte Schultergelenk war bis jetzt das ekligste.

Ich wollte auch nicht sagen, dass Schulterprotektoren nicht sinnvoll sind, habe ja auch welche. Aber im Vergleich zu einem Rückenpanzer oder FF haben die halt nicht so eine hohe Schutzwirkung aber eben auch nicht keine


----------



## Blindside09 (25. Dezember 2010)

also ich hatte im Oktober einen Sturz bei dem ich mir mein Schlüsselbein gebrochen hab und hatte ein Jacket mit Schulterprotektor dran.
Wenn dan hilft der Schulterprotektor nur für Schulterverletzungen.


----------



## -Wally- (25. Dezember 2010)

Blindside09 schrieb:


> also ich hatte im Oktober einen Sturz bei dem ich mir mein Schlüsselbein gebrochen hab und hatte ein Jacket mit Schulterprotektor dran.
> Wenn dan hilft der Schulterprotektor nur für Schulterverletzungen.



Tja...eben genau das was ich oben geschrieben habe...so ein Protektor kann Energie aufnehmen und somit vor Verletzungen schützen, aber gerade sowas wie ein gebrochenes Schlüsselbein lässt sich vermutlich in den meisten Fällen nicht verhindern, weil ja oft genug die Energie die zum Bruch führt, vom Arm oder der Hand aufgenommen wird....geht der Impuls jedoch direkt auf die Schulter...tja, dann kann so ein Dingen helfen.
Wie gesagt, ich fahre nicht mehr ohne.


----------



## surftigresa (26. Dezember 2010)

Mir ist im Sommer bei nem Sturz die Hartplastikschale des Schulterprotektors in der Mitte durchgebrochen. Den Rest haben wohl die Muskeln aufgenommen. Oberarm und Schulter hatten dermassen "Muskelkater", dass ich noch nicht mal mehr den Telefonhörer halten konnte. Nach 2 oder 3 Tage war aber alles wieder ok (zumindest im Bereich der Schulter.....)
Meine Erkenntnis: wenn ich mich im Bikepark eh schon völlig vermumme, würde ich die Schulter auf jeden Fall miteinpacken!!!! Eine gute Muskulatur in dem Bereich halte ich aber für genauso wichtig.


----------



## G-ZERO FX (28. Dezember 2010)

bei mir hat mein Saftyjacket leider auch nicht den Riss zweier Bänder im Schulterbereich verhindert (Tossy 2).

Würde trotzdem nicht ohne im Bikepark unterwegs sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ayuna (29. Dezember 2010)

also bei meinem letzten Bikepark besuch in Beerfelden, bin ich auch nach nem sprung etwas blöd in richtung Baum gefahren... dem konnte ich ausweichen, dahinter hatte die Natur dann einen Baum gepflantzt der unausweichlicher war, bin im endeffekt dann mit der Schulter dran hängen geblieben. Im Endeffekt hatte ich nur nen blauen fleck am Beim vom Sturz, an der Schulter war zum Glück nichts 

nie mehr ohne, für die nächste Saison gibts dann n Leatt Brace, zum Geburtstag 

Grüße von der Yuna


----------



## wildhands (23. August 2020)

Nachdem ich mir mit dem Rad auf dem Pflaster das Schultergelenk rausgesprengt habe, trage ich  die Leatt Shirt-Weste mit Schulterschutz /Ist übrigens top), gestern bin ich mit einem Protektorenshirt ohne Schulterschutz, weil die Weste in der Wäsche ist, raus und PENG! Jetzt sitze ich hier mit getapter Schulter und ärgere mich schwarz. Du brauchst  nur mal leicht und ungünstig zu fallen, davor schützt ein Schulterpolster sehr gut. Ich bestelle mir jetzt noch ein Evoc Shirt zum Unterziehen zum Wechseln. Darüber dann den Fox-Panzer. Vorsorgen ist besser als Schmerzen oder Dellen.


----------



## Sespri (23. August 2020)

Verglichen mit anderen, bin ich im Park häufig overdressed unterwegs. Deshalb stellen sich so Fragen bei mir nicht. Auch auf der Heimstrecke habe ich mittlerweile zumindest Knie-und Ellbogenschoner an. Ein leichtes Protektorenhemd wäre noch was.

Mein Motto ist: Ich mache was möglich ist, der Rest lässt sich nicht beeinflussen. Die Verletzung, die ich jetzt beim Biken davongetragen habe, blockiert mich bis Ende Jahr und wäre durch keinen Protektor der Welt zu verhindern gewesen. Ändert jedoch nichts an meiner grundsätzlichen Haltung dazu.


----------



## Xyz79 (23. August 2020)

Bin im Frühjahr mit der Schulter voran in einem Wurzelfeld eingeschlagen.Rad ist stehen geblieben und ich bin einfach weitergefahren.  Da war ich froh meine dünne Protektorenweste angehabt zu haben welche recht dicke Protektoren an der Schulter hat. Sonst wäre vermutlich schlimmeres passiert als ne ziemlich üble Prellung. Und es war auch nur auf nem Hometrail den ich schon über 100x ohne Sturz gefahren bin.


----------



## vanbov (23. August 2020)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Bin im Frühjahr mit der Schulter voran in einem Wurzelfeld eingeschlagen.Rad ist stehen geblieben und ich bin einfach weitergefahren.  Da war ich froh meine dünne Protektorenweste angehabt zu haben welche recht dicke Protektoren an der Schulter hat. Sonst wäre vermutlich schlimmeres passiert als ne ziemlich üble Prellung. Und es war auch nur auf nem Hometrail den ich schon über 100x ohne Sturz gefahren bin.


Mhmmm... irgendwoher kenn ich das Szenario 

Und ja: Schulterprotektoren können helfen schimmeres zu verhindern
Und nein: Schulterprotektoren können nicht zu 100% Knochenbrüche (Schlüsselbein usw.) zu verhindern


----------



## Xyz79 (23. August 2020)

Natürlich können sie das nicht. Lediglich das Risiko erwas reduzieren. Dafür spielen zu viele Faktoren da mit rein. Und da ich trotz Protektor wochenlang auf der maximalen Aspirin Dosis die Bayer frei gibt gelaufen bin und morgens 10 min gebraucht habe um aus dem Bett zu kommen möchte ich gar nicht wissen wie es ohne ausgegangen wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildhands (24. August 2020)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Bin im Frühjahr mit der Schulter voran in einem Wurzelfeld eingeschlagen.Rad ist stehen geblieben und ich bin einfach weitergefahren.  Da war ich froh meine dünne Protektorenweste angehabt zu haben welche recht dicke Protektoren an der Schulter hat. Sonst wäre vermutlich schlimmeres passiert als ne ziemlich üble Prellung. Und es war auch nur auf nem Hometrail den ich schon über 100x ohne Sturz gefahren bin.



Das kenn ich irgendwoher.  Weitergefahren.... Der war gut!


----------



## Xyz79 (24. August 2020)

wildhands schrieb:


> Das kenn ich irgendwoher.  Weitergefahren.... Der war gut!


Fühlte sich so an. Bis die Landung kam.


----------



## brillenboogie (24. August 2020)

Meine neueste Erkenntnis: Man sollte sich großzügig in Luftpolsterfolie einwickeln und dann eine vollflächige Ritterrüstung überstülpen. Es ist erstaunlich, was Aufprallenergie und harte Hindernisse, zusätzlich zu Prellungen, Schürfwunden, Stauchungen, Knochenbrüchen und Bänderverletzungen, noch so alles zustande bringen können...

Alternativ sämtliche Bäume in Trailnähe fällen und bestenfalls alle größeren Steine wegräumen.

Stay safe folks!


----------



## vanbov (24. August 2020)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> Meine neueste Erkenntnis: Man sollte sich großzügig in Luftpolsterfolie einwickeln und dann eine vollflächige Ritterrüstung überstülpen. Es ist erstaunlich, was Aufprallenergie und harte Hindernisse, zusätzlich zu Prellungen, Schürfwunden, Stauchungen, Knochenbrüchen und Bänderverletzungen, noch so alles zustande bringen können...
> 
> Alternativ sämtliche Bäume in Trailnähe fällen und bestenfalls alle größeren Steine wegräumen.
> 
> Stay safe folks!


Meine kommende Ausrüstung für 2021(auch Corona-proofed):


----------



## schablone (24. August 2020)

Ich würde Dir Schulterprotektoren empfehlen. Habe mir 2 mal das Eckgelenk gesprengt und beide Male hat der Panzer gute Dienste geleistet. Die Lastverteilung durch den Schaum konnte man gut sehen. Klar wenn’s richtig knallt ist der Panzer auch sekundär. Aber dennoch besser mit als ohne.


----------

